# Dipsy Divers quility



## coman61 (Jul 6, 2006)

Has anyone bought new *Dipsy Divers* and found them to be of poor quality? I just bought 4 new ones and 3 of the 4 had issues. One wound not tighten up after I set it to a #3 setting another had the nut pop out where you tighten down the screw for the release tension and the last one would not release no matter how loose you made it. I'm sure I can fix that by filing out the slot but I shouldn't have to.
Luckily I still had a couple of the old ones on my boat that saved a bad day on the water.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, my new ones with screw backed all the way out are hard releasing. Wiggled a flat bladed (large) screwdriver back and forth a few times and reset about 30x's or so. After a days use on the water they seem to be decent now. I know u shouldn't have to do this but whatever they work now.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Where are the newer Dipsy's made? Depending on how new they are, maybe take them back to the place you bought them?

Glad to have seen this thread. I was going to buy a couple more for the boat.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

There is a company that makes an all metal equivalent. Unfortunately their info is sitting on a desk about 500miles from me right now... I seem to recall they gave me the literature at a Pittsburgh area sports show and I believe they are local to the great lakes areas. Perhaps someone else will recall the company before I cross that desk again... If not, I will post when I see it again.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have been using the smaller size 1 (I think) this year. I bought them many years ago and have never used them. Out of the 4 I used 2 of them were hard to release with the screw out all the way.
Maybe I will try slipping some emery cloth in the slot and taking a touch of plastic off. I could always tighten them up more if that makes them too loose.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Gottagofishn said:


> I have been using the smaller size 1 (I think) this year. I bought them many years ago and have never used them. Out of the 4 I used 2 of them were hard to release with the screw out all the way.
> Maybe I will try slipping some emery cloth in the slot and taking a touch of plastic off. I could always tighten them up more if that makes them too loose.


wet them and snap the release in and out a bunch of times. that typically does it...


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

privateer said:


> There is a company that makes an all metal equivalent.


Is it Walker? I don't know if theirs are all metal.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

TDD11 said:


> Is it Walker? I don't know if theirs are all metal.


nope. it is a small company.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I started with dipsies but switched to deeper divers because the rings kept coming off. then I tried the lite bite slide diver. the lite bite is by far the best diver you can buy. I just use them like a dipsy. I tie to the main arm then use a 6 or 7 ft fluro leader. get rid of the dipy and go to the deeper diver or better yet try the lite bite.
sherman


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

privateer,
Is it the Chinook Diver?
I bought two a little over a year ago but have only used them a few times.
I need to run them some more.


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

sherm,
Are you running the line through the Slide Diver like they show in the instructions?
I have a couple and want to try them, I like the fact that you can run the bait back as far as you want then set it.
It is like a hybrid downrigger.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Monarch Viper said:


> privateer,
> Is it the Chinook Diver?
> I bought two a little over a year ago but have only used them a few times.
> I need to run them some more.


yes, that's the one. looks like a quality product. i have not personally run them though. as you run them more, let us know what you think. my older dipsys are starting to fail now - the rings will not stay on them...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Monarch Viper said:


> sherm,
> Are you running the line through the Slide Diver like they show in the instructions?
> I have a couple and want to try them, I like the fact that you can run the bait back as far as you want then set it.
> It is like a hybrid downrigger.


if you want long leaders you run the line through the diver like they show you how to run them. I use mine like a dipsy. I just run a 6 or 7 ft fluro leader but I do run my line through the lite bite arm and I run the lite bite as loose as it will go and still not trip on its own. this way even small white perch will trip the diver most of the time.
sherman


----------



## coman61 (Jul 6, 2006)

The package says Finland so I assume that's where they are made. I painted numbers on them so I don't think they will take them back at the store I bought them.
The one the nut popped out I found that the plastic on the side that the screw goes in was threaded. I don't know if this was on purpose or a mistake. I drilled the hole out just a bit and now it works fine. The screw and nut are a fine thread metric and I couldn't find a replacement nut for the screw so I just put a SAE in it's place. Probably should have used stainless but didn't have any laying around.
These are likely the last dipsies I will buy. I have not seen the Walkers in local stores for a long time but would buy them. I had some years ago and they were great.
Sherman, I do have some lite bites laying around in the garage somewhere. I need to dig them out. I have not seen them in the shops either in a while. Are they still available? BTW I rarely use the rings on dipsies for the reason you give.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

http://slidediver.com/store/

Are these the ones?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Gottagofishn said:


> http://slidediver.com/store/
> 
> Are these the ones?


just be sure to order the lite bite one. check the prices on the web before buying. they are worth the extra money. 
sherman


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Any idea how accurate the depth chart is for the lite bites?

http://slidediver.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/depthchart.png


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've been meaning to try a few divers from Kastaway Kulis in Bedford.
He designed them. Instead of a clip, a magnet holds them closed.
They look interesting.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't think any of the charts is absolute. just to many variables bost speed, line size, currents, and any other thing that might change the dive curve. but I figure they are close to a dipsy or the deeper diver.

I took mine out to 50' of water and let out line on a 4.5 setting at 1.8 mph until I started bumping bottom. then I divided that number by 10' which gave me how many 10' sections was out. then I divided 50' by that number and that gave me the depth of my diver for each 10' of line out. and I just set the 4.5 diver to run the depth I want. then set a diver on 3 and let it out about 15' less then the front diver. then I set my back diver on a 1.5 setting and let it out 15' less then the middle diver. so if im marking fish 35' deep i'll let out 135' on my front diver 120' on my middle diver and 105' on my back diver to get me started.
sherman


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes the metal ones are Chinook Divers ,I bought 6 of them this week from a charter captain that i know, He runs them all the time for walleye and salmon fishing. He says they work great and all he uses on his boat. Plus you dont have to let out all that line and you fight the fish more plus they are easier to adjust and trip .I also had trouble getting them adjusted the dipsies , had to file the plastic so i could get them to trip good. What is a pain i have them adjusted for bigger fish and they dont trip good with all these smaller walleye. So hopefully get out soon to try them out.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I might have to give a few of these a shot. cost about the same as a dipsy.

https://chinookdiver.com/


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

ezbite said:


> I might have to give a few of these a shot. cost about the same as a dipsy.
> 
> https://chinookdiver.com/


check out
torpedo divers
http://www.torpedodivers.com/index.asp


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the nice thing about the lite bite is you get to set the rod tension as tight as you need to to keep from having a bunch of false releases then set the lite bite tension loose enough that it will release on lite strikes. mine are set so loose on the lure tension that even small white perch will trip them most of the time.
sherman


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

if you want your releases to work better on a dipsey you have to drill out the one side of the plastic behind the screw head that tightens the tension.....what they do at the factory is use a type of self tapping screw on this... the problem is... it taps threads in the plastic on both sides of the adjustment...its like having one bolt with two nuts on it and you are trying to tighten only one by turning the screw, but both move the same amount....by drilling the one side out it allows the screw to slide through that side and then the threaded side can draw down on the other side.....this has been an issue with dipseys for as long as I can remember... just be careful and """DONT""" drill through the whole thing


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

sherman...
i second you on the slide divers ... i converted over a long time ago soooooooo much better than a dipsey....i mean why would you use something that limits the amount of line you can have behind it ?????? slide divers you can run a lure 100 foot back if you think you need to...awesome in my book


----------

